# What can I do to my Cruze to make it sound louder or nicer? Muffler Delete?



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

I have the 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco 1.4L Turbo with manual transmission. I was wondering what I could do to my Cruze to make it sounder louder or nicer? I was thinking a performance muffer or just a muffler delete? I also don't want to screw over the gas mileage.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Personally, I think 4-cylinders sound stupid with a loud exhaust. 

However, a short ram intake or cone filter might give you a nice noise you're looking for - and let you hear the turbo a bit. Look up "intake resonator delete" in the how-to section here. It does give you a little more noticeable engine noise from up front. I quite like how my Cruze sounds without all that plastic tubing in the way.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

One guy did go with just a muffler delete and said he really liked the sound. I went with the flowmaster cat back which removes the stock muffler and resonator and I think its perfect. Just the right amount of loud without being annoying and a perfect tone. You could always replace or remove the muffler and then if it isn't enough remove the resonator to up the sound.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Muffler delete will not give you louder but it will give you nicer. Axle back will be cheapest route and will give you a nice deep tone.

-Some Guy


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The only way I would EVER put an aftermarket exhaust on a 4-cyl car again is if I had a ride in someone else's identical car to make sure there was absolutely no DROAOAOAOAOAOAN while driving with the new exhaust. Most 4-cyl exhausts sound like chit-on-a-stick. A few factory 4-cyl exhausts have sounded decent, like those on Civic Si's and S2000's, but that's entirely because they are not straight-through "glasspack" (absorbtion) style mufflers like 99.9% of aftermarket mufflers. These mufflers filter out the nice high frequency sounds and leave the annoying low frequency drone-tones.

I would consider modifying my exhaust if I was replacing the muffler with one from another stock car that made more power. OEM style mufflers are designed with noise cancellation properties that remove most of the low frequency energy from the exhaust note, the only way to fly in my opinion.

To the OP, an aftermarket exhaust will do nothing to reduce your mileage. Any observed reduction would be related to you stepping on the gas more to hear it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Always loved the sound of a Ford Model A. Wife and I test drove practically all the good fuel economy cars, picked the Cruze because it was the quietest.

Just a question of taste, could eliminate the muffler and go to any motorcycle shop and get one of those "Loud Noise Saves Lives" signs.

Am thinking about installing louder horns in my Cruse, like 155db. Just about the only line of defense.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

WTB........................Coffee Can! :music:


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Muffler delete will not give you louder but it will give you nicer. Axle back will be cheapest route and will give you a nice deep tone.
> 
> -Some Guy


Haha well there was another guy too who did it too, I remembered yours after I posted. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

You may want to look into taking the car to a muffler shop and have them install the Dynomax VT muffler.

Do a search on YouTube. The muffler is basically a wolf in sheep's clothing. If you like the idea of "walk softly, but carry a big stick", then this is the muffler for you.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

amalmer71 said:


> You may want to look into taking the car to a muffler shop and have them install the Dynomax VT muffler.
> 
> Do a search on YouTube. The muffler is basically a wolf in sheep's clothing. If you like the idea of "walk softly, but carry a big stick", then this is the muffler for you.


My buddy has that on his Colorado and it sure is nice. Quiet when off the throttle but get on it and the volume instantly gets turned up.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Drop in a V-8 and screw the mpg.

Talk about a sleeper.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess I don't understand the whole loud thing. I can understand wanting a different tone, but not more volume. IMO the only reason to be loud is to advertise that you have a fast car. However, the Cruze is not a fast car.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'd take it!!

Edit: To the V-8

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I prefer nice and quiet. I wear a hearing aids and the loud noise is painful for me. I cannot have a car that does not air conditioning because of all the buffeting with the windows open. If you want something louder go to the Dodge dealer and have a listen to new Dodge Dart. The first cars were all the sport model (or whatever they call it) and they had this joke of a exhaust system. My wife was looking for a new car for herself and was interested in the Dart but hated the noise. She ended up getting a heck of a deal on one of the last Calibers.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I like quiet, but I also like hearing a tone from the engine, and usually that overrides the quiet want. I agree for very loud exhausts though. With mine I feel its perfect, louder than stock so I can actually hear it but quiet enough to not wake the neighbors. Also with music turned up you really can't hear it, and if I'm not focusing on it usually it just disappears into normal background noise. To each their own though.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I wondered how just removing the rear muffler & putting a straight pipe from the axle back would sound. There's still a turbo, two cats & a resonator up front & I am sure that would quite things down quite a bit & remove any unwanted tones. Liked the sound of the flowmaster but can't justify the cost(two car payments, I also have a hard time replacing a perfectly good exhaust). 

anyone have a video of just the rear muffler removed?



EDIT: I should also add that if my car develops the loud resonator/exhaust bang some have experienced you can bet your ass the flowmaster exhaust will be the first thing I do to cure the problem. That adds another question, which aftermarket exhausts fit the RS package rear end(clears the bumper cover)?


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> I guess I don't understand the whole loud thing. I can understand wanting a different tone, but not more volume. IMO the only reason to be loud is to advertise that you have a fast car. However, the Cruze is not a fast car.


i wouldn't say that its always to advertise. I bought a turbo car, i'd like to hear the turbo myself. By no means would i think fast when cruze is mentioned but when driving spirited It is nice to know that there is actually an engine under the hood and not a hamster wheel.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

May be interested in a straight pipe when the muffler goes, its a **** of a lot cheaper than replacing a muffler.

While the two mufflers on my P-30 motorhome are well sealed, the insides are rotten and noticeable if standing in the rear of it while idling. But can't hear them when on the road. Certainly not nearly as loud as some of these motorcycles, ambulances, police cars, or trains going by.

Major concern is getting a ticket. But are quite expensive and don't seem to last very long.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Straight pipes on 4 cylinders sound like poop.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Toyotech said:


> i wouldn't say that its always to advertise. I bought a turbo car, i'd like to hear the turbo myself. By no means would i think fast when cruze is mentioned but when driving spirited It is nice to know that there is actually an engine under the hood and not a hamster wheel.


hamster wheel..... lol

I can understand wanting to hear the turbo.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I wondered how just removing the rear muffler & putting a straight pipe from the axle back would sound. There's still a turbo, two cats & a resonator up front & I am sure that would quite things down quite a bit & remove any unwanted tones. Liked the sound of the flowmaster but can't justify the cost(two car payments, I also have a hard time replacing a perfectly good exhaust).
> 
> anyone have a video of just the rear muffler removed?
> 
> ...


The instructions from the flowmaster cat back used a rs for demonstration. They said all that was needed was to cut the passenger side like the drivers where it has that notch in the bumper.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## alex679 (Apr 25, 2020)

I went ahead and did a muffler delete/resonator delete. Just the muffler wasnt enough, it was high pitched and very ricey. The resonator delete gave it the extra oomf and pitch it needed. It sounds great, and I can hear the turbo


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alex679 said:


> I went ahead and did a muffler delete/resonator delete. Just the muffler wasnt enough, it was high pitched and very ricey. The resonator delete gave it the extra oomf and pitch it needed. It sounds great, and I can hear the turbo


Welcome Aboard!

So basically you have a straight pipe?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CruzeTalk88 (6 mo ago)

To be honest all I did was install a K&N cold air intake on my 2017 Cruze and it sounds nice already. The pipes for the intake are really small so you already get a nice “inhale” wound and a really loud blow off


----------

